# Sakazuki & Fujitora vs Dressrosa



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2015)

Assume everyone on Dressrosa will collaborate their efforts to eliminate the threat. (this includes DD Pirates, SHs, Law, Sabo etc)
Everyone is Fresh.

2 Admirals vs a fresh Dressrosa.



Intel: full for pirates, reputation for admirals
Prep: Pirates are given a 3 hour notice of the impending attack. 

State of Mind: In Character

Will the pirates & revo's survive, or will they perish?


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 17, 2015)

Admirals win, due to AOE if nothing else. No can stop Fujitora's meteors and Akainu has his own version which caused massive destruction to the WB pirates. These two guys standing side by side raining fiery death and destruction on anything and everything won't be beaten. Akainu can also stand in Fuji's AOE all he wants because of his Logia. The only other people who are safe from the meteors are Sabo (Logia again) and Bartolomeo.


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 17, 2015)

Nuclear destruction for the poor island. Everyone dies except Fuji and Aka.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2015)

Pica can create a massive golem to shield everyone from Fuji's meteors.Law could switch the target of a magma fist with Fujitora. etc.

Doffy could set up Bird Cage


----------



## trance (Apr 17, 2015)

Dressrosa burns. No one can stand against them besides Doffy and Sabo.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 17, 2015)

Punk Hazard repeat, only this time instead of ice, there are meteors.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2015)

How are the meteors getting past birdcage?


----------



## JoJo (Apr 17, 2015)

Terrible thread. 

Akainu and Issho steamroll.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 17, 2015)

The Dressrosa Characters win with around mid difficulty.  Sabo alone can defeat Fujitora with high to extremely high difficulty IMO.  That leaves Current Akainu vs. Luffy, Doflamingo, Zoro, Kyros, Law, Pica, Diamante, Bartolomeo, Cavendish, Old Chinjao, Sanji, Trebol, Chopper, Robin, Sai, Lao G, Dellinger, Gladius, Caesar Clown, Brook, Franky, Senor Pink, Suleiman, Ideo, Bellamy, Hajrudin, Machvise, Baby 5, Sugar, Bluegilly, Usopp, Nami, Elizabello, Orlumbus, Boo, Jeet, Abdullah, Jora, and Buffalo.  Those Dressrosa Characters defeat Current Akainu without much of a problem.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm assuming we're leaving CP0 out of this since they can probably allow a win for Dressrosa, with the main grey area being exactly what power they possess as they are featless.

Birdcage is an instant cripple to Fujitora.  If Akainu and Fujitora don't give a shit about the citizens I don't think Sugar will instantly KO them.  Bart's barriers have not been shown to have any weakness so far other than how much of it he can create.  Because of that, I'll just assume it can take most of what they can throw until we're shown otherwise.  Granted some of the AoE abilities will probably get around it.

Doflamingo himself would give either one a mid or high difficulty fight.  Add some of the strongest, such as Burgess, Law, Sabo, Zoro etc, and one Admiral could be taken down assuming the two Admirals aren't sticking together like glue.

While one certainly will fall, it's hard to imagine if the other would.  Elizabello is only good for one punch.  If that punch connects, great contribution.  If it doesn't, he's not helping much.  I can't imagine Pica would be taken down so easily as well, so long as the guy keeps focus.

The part that also bugs me is that I know Fuji was going easy on Zoro and probably Sabo, but he still recognizes Zoro as a force to be reckoned with.  There are quite a few people on that island with power near or above Zoro's.

I really want to give it to team Dressrosa.  If they Admirals win, it will be with nothing less than high difficulty.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 18, 2015)

I doubt that meteors will suffice in beating the Dressrosa gangs with things like Doflamingo's birdcage and Law's df ability. However, the group will lose against the 2 Admirals as they are simply too strong and more than 90% are fodders to the Admirals.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2015)

Birdcage alone is enough to deal with meteors and we've already seen Law/DD destroy them comfortably.
Sabo+Luffy(G4) deal with Fujitora while the rest gang up on Akainu.
They could even sneak in Sugar hax/Jora hax while sending meat shields to distract Akainu.There's also Parasite.They also have great support with Bart's barriers.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 18, 2015)

Why do people say that Bird Cage deals with meteors? It just cuts them into a few pieces. They still come crashing down all the same. It wouldn't stop Fujitora from scorching the island at all.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Why do people say that Bird Cage deals with meteors? It just cuts them into a few pieces. They still come crashing down all the same. It wouldn't stop Fujitora from scorching the island at all.



Zoro dealt quite easily with a mountain sized golem..broken pieces of meteors aint doing much.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Zoro dealt quite easily with a mountain sized golem..broken pieces of meteors aint doing much.



I think you're underestimating the sheer quantity of meteor shards that Zoro and the others would have to deal with. Assuming torikago actually manages to slice them up in the first place (bearing in mind we have no idea what the upper limit of the attack actually is), both Admirals are very adept with the whole meteor spam niche. Even one getting sliced up and turning into small flaming chunks of rock is enough to give all the people here significant amounts of trouble. Multiply that by ten, because that's probably the least Sakazuki and Fujitora are capable of, and the entire city turns into a massive burning mess of debris and fire.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think you're underestimating the sheer quantity of meteor shards that Zoro and the others would have to deal with. Assuming torikago actually manages to slice them up in the first place (bearing in mind we have no idea what the upper limit of the attack actually is), both Admirals are very adept with the whole meteor spam niche. Even one getting sliced up and turning into small flaming chunks of rock is enough to give all the people here significant amounts of trouble. Multiply that by ten, because that's probably the least Sakazuki and Fujitora are capable of, and the entire city turns into a massive burning mess of debris and fire.



Birdcage already makes it easier by easily slicing the meteors..there's no reason the rest of the people there can't slice small meteor pieces seeing how easily Zoro sliced Pica's golem which is 10xtimes the size of the already sliced meteors.
Also with so many people ganging them up i doubt they'll have the luxury to just sit there and spam meteors/magma fists.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 18, 2015)

You know what a meteor is right.

It's not an easy thing to stop.

Let alone a rain of them. Fujitora isn't going to be calling down _one_ meteor. One meteor alone had Law shitting his pants and even Doflamingo being worried. He later casually pulled down 3-4 while eating lunch. Now imagine what he will do going all out.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2015)

Doflamingo was more surprised than worried.And again they won't be complete meteors..they'll be pieces.
We don't know if Fuji can control the size of the meteor he summons but the ones he shown to be able to summon won't do much when sliced to pieces.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 18, 2015)

Sabo occupies Fuji, everyone else gangs Akainu. G4 Luffy and DD are the heavy hitters, while Zoro and especially Law can still give him trouble. Pica is formidable as a support player. Then there are hax fighters like Sugar and Jora.

Admirals do have a chance of winning, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Amol (Apr 18, 2015)

Admirals wins but they sure as hell are not winning easily.
Dressrosa will make them work hard for their victory.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 18, 2015)

Admirals should win, Sabo and DD can take on Fuji but then Akainu slaughters the rest and joins Fuji in defeating Sabo and DD if he is still around.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 18, 2015)

Shambles + Sugar gg


----------



## Luke (Apr 18, 2015)

The Admirals win with high difficulty. 

Akainu ridiculously outclasses everyone on the island, and Fujitora is enough to deal with Sabo, who's the only one who can pose a legitimate threat to an Admiral besides Doflamingo to a lesser extent.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm not even looking on the Opening Post.

But there MUST be some kind of limit to what Fujitora or Sakazuki can do in terms of attacks for this to even fly as an actual fight.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2015)

I can see Sakazuki getting blindsided by a Shambles/Sugar toy or Shambles/King Punch attack.


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 18, 2015)

Admirals get over numbered and over powered I'd say. High to extreme diff.

Dressrossa's winning card is the tonnes of Hax they got. 

You got Bart's Barriers, DD's birdcage, Sugar and Jora 1 shot hax, Law's and Pica's great support, Ceasar's no oxygen and anti-fire hax (works great on Akainu or his projectiles), king punch that can take even a yonkou, Mancherry's instant heals, Law's gamma knife and hax heart switching or mes, Usopp's godly sea stone sniping 1 shot, etc....if i forgot any.

They also got alot of mid to high tiers fighters like Sabo,DD, Luffy, Zoro, Law, Burgess (cavendish, bart, pica, sanji?,Usopp, etc... if any)

I'm also assuming that Big Mam and CP0 are not in the fight.


----------



## X18999 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bart puts Akainu in a barrier ball and the others jump Fuji and then Akainu when that's done.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 18, 2015)

Jossaff said:


> Shambles + Sugar gg



tbf this is a god-mode combo that could beat the whole verse

if Sugar wanted to she could become Queen-bitch of the entire OP world


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't know you could turn magma into toys and art.


----------



## Ekkologix (Apr 18, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> tbf this is a god-mode combo that could beat the whole verse
> 
> if Sugar wanted to she could become Queen-bitch of the entire OP world



But then we wont remember anybody on the series anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 18, 2015)

Few scenarios are going to favor Dressrosa, unless one of the admirals lose a fruit.
Doffy and Sabo are the only ones pushing them past mid-diff. In my opinion, no one participating in this match-up - bar the aforementioned two - can even damage Akainu. If Doffy/Sabo fight Fujitora and have everyone else stall the other admiral, they might be able to win. But that also depends on Doffy's condition after said fight. Personally, I think he'd be in bad condition and unfit for battle against Sakazuki, who Sabo is already at a disadvantage against. I'd say the duo can stalemate Akainu, while everyone else can stall Fujitora even longer. 

So it really depends on the matches. If Doffy and Sabo separate to fight one admiral each, they have absolutely no chance of winning. They would need to play it smart for the good outcome, which is still quite unlikely.


The admirals win 7.5/10 times with high difficulty.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2015)

Sabo, Doflamingo and Burgess can give the Admirals high resistance in just a straight up encounter. With backup muscle and hax abilities courtesy of Law, Luffy, Zoro, Chinjao, Pica, Sugar, etc. I can see a lot of scenarios where Dressrosa could win this. The Admirals lose.


----------



## barreltheif (Apr 18, 2015)

You guys are crazy.
Doffy+Luffy+Law+Burgess+Pica+Bart+CP0+Manshelly (healing) are _definitely_ beating Akainu.
Sabo+Zoro+the rest of the SHs+the rest of Doffy's crew (tons of hax)+Chinjao+Hakuba+Kyros+the other coliseum fighters+Caesar+Kinemon+Kanjuro are _definitely_ beating Fujitora.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 18, 2015)

Akainu and Fujitora could just slap anyone who is not Doffy,Sabo,Luffy,Law,Zoro,Burgess.

The difference in strength is massively big.Not to mention both of them have the AoE in their attacks to put most enemies down pretty fast.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 18, 2015)

Just how many meteors do you guys think there are in close proximity to the One Piece world? Remember that Fujitora's fruit only allows him to pull existing ones into the atmosphere, not to create new ones. He's a Paramecia, not a logia.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 18, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> You guys are crazy.
> Doffy+Luffy+Law+Burgess+Pica+Bart+CP0+*Manshelly (healing)* are _definitely_ beating Akainu.
> Sabo+Zoro+the rest of the SHs+the rest of Doffy's crew (tons of hax)+Chinjao+Hakuba+Kyros+the other coliseum fighters+Caesar+Kinemon+Kanjuro are _definitely_ beating Fujitora.



Forgot about this.  Yeah, Dressrosa takes this.



Dunno said:


> Just how many meteors do you guys think there are in close proximity to the One Piece world? Remember that Fujitora's fruit only allows him to pull existing ones into the atmosphere, not to create new ones. He's a Paramecia, not a logia.



Fair point.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 18, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> You guys are crazy.
> Doffy+Luffy+Law+Burgess+Pica+Bart+CP0+Manshelly (healing) are _definitely_ beating Akainu.
> Sabo+Zoro+the rest of the SHs+the rest of Doffy's crew (tons of hax)+Chinjao+Hakuba+Kyros+the other coliseum fighters+Caesar+Kinemon+Kanjuro are _definitely_ beating Fujitora.



True

There is enough muscle on the island to put up a fair fight against 2 admirals

Add the triple haxxx of Sugar + Mansherry + Law, and it's a sweep


----------



## Yuki (Apr 18, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Just how many meteors do you guys think there are in close proximity to the One Piece world? Remember that Fujitora's fruit only allows him to pull existing ones into the atmosphere, not to create new ones. He's a Paramecia, not a logia.



If it's anything like Saturn, then millions.


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2015)

The Asteroid Belt is filled with _millions upon millions_ of asteroids. It may not exist but I wouldn't put it past Yoda to have something similar.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 19, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> You guys are crazy.
> Doffy+Luffy+Law+Burgess+Pica+Bart+CP0+Manshelly (healing) are _definitely_ beating Akainu.
> Sabo+Zoro+the rest of the SHs+the rest of Doffy's crew (tons of hax)+Chinjao+Hakuba+Kyros+the other coliseum fighters+Caesar+Kinemon+Kanjuro are _definitely_ beating Fujitora.



Pretty much.

DD + Luffy + Zoro  + Law should suffice for Akainu. Like it or not, Luffy should be in DD's league even if he isn't as strong.

Sabo alone can give Fuji high-diff, everyone else gang rapes him.

I was confident the Admirals would lose but barreltheif's post makes the outcome that much more obvious.


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Apr 19, 2015)

When Sabo is fighting Akainu, it is _very easy_ for Law pull a Shambles with Sugar and one-shot him.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah there's just too many hax and great numbers for the admirals.Sabo alone gives Fujit high diff with G4 Luffy edging it out for the duo.
DD gives mid diff alone to any admiral..add to that Burgess,Zoro,Law,Sugar/Jora,Bart's barriers,King's punch,Hakuba the seats and many other meatshields and there's no way Akainu can deal with that.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 19, 2015)

What? Are you guys serious?

Zoro? Burgess? Jora?? Bart?? Hakuba??? SUGARRR??

Man, I'm starting to assume not everyone has read/watched Marineford.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 19, 2015)

Admirals only chance because of being able to sink the island, and even then I could make a case . If  this was the  room of spirit and time like it should have been, it's a comfortable win for team Dressrosa.

 Without an island to nuke they succumb to hax combinations.Team dressrosa has 3 of the top 5 most bullshit devil fruits revealed in the verse to work with, along with fighters like Sabo to provide muscle.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 19, 2015)

rainyrabbit said:


> When Sabo is fighting Akainu, it is _very easy_ for Law pull a Shambles with Sugar and one-shot him.



How the hell is Sugar supposed to turn magma into a toy?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Have Sugar and Jora shown any feats of Haki? It's impossible for them to even touch Akainu without losing a hand. 

Fujitora also has top-tier CoO and can levitate at great heights; they'd have no chance of getting in contact with him, either. 


Those two are fodders with circumstantial abilities that aren't going to work on top tiers.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

Sambles and surprise attacks will do the tricks.Especially with so many people ganging Akainu.Also who care if she loses an arm?As long as she gets the job done


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Something like Ferocious Tiger would break every bone in her body upon activation... Even Seat-level combatants would be fucked up by attacks like that.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

Fuji will be occupied with Sabo+Luffy so no.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted, Akainu's CoO is utter shit, but admirals have attacks that are perfectly suited for crowd control. 
You're forgetting the fact that she'll need to get past both Akainu's Logia and CoA to turn him into a toy. 

She'll only dream of making his body tangible or damaging him.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Granted, Akainu's CoO is utter shit, but admirals have attacks that are perfectly suited for crowd control.
> You're forgetting the fact that she'll need to get past both Akainu's Logia and CoA to turn him into a toy.
> 
> She'll only dream of making his body tangible or damaging him.



Luffy had much better CoA too but when Sugar was about to turn him and Law to toys Viola&Co shit their pants.That's due to the surprise factor.Akainu has no idea about their hax abilities and sambles + Sugar could work if they play it smart.Even at MF Akainu relied in his intang and didn't have CoA on all the time.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 19, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Luffy had much better CoA too but when Sugar was about to turn him and Law to toys Viola&Co shit their pants.That's due to the surprise factor.Akainu has no idea about their hax abilities and sambles + Sugar could work if they play it smart.Even at MF Akainu relied in his intang and didn't have CoA on all the time.



I've asked this a thousand times but how the hell is she supposed to turn magma into a toy?

I see you guys throwing this shitty argument the whole time.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Even at MF Akainu relied in his intang and *didn't have CoA on all the time.*



*Spoiler*: __ 







Just letting you know you're full of shit.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Luffy had much better CoA too but when Sugar was about to turn him and Law to toys Viola&Co shit their pants.That's due to the surprise factor.Akainu has no idea about their hax abilities and sambles + Sugar could work if they play it smart.Even at MF Akainu relied in his intang and didn't have CoA on all the time.



What do they know about Haki capabilities? Do you expect fodders to factor that into their assessment?

Fodders are helpless individuals that have no idea of power, so they're going to piss themselves in those situations.

And a surprise attack doesn't matter when the individual they're facing is infinitely stronger with defense they can't even imagine breaking. Even then, Sugar merely touching the magma isn't going to accomplish anything except make her hand disappear, as that's not Akainu's real body. Rayleigh already explained this stuff. Haki, Kairouseki, Yami and nature advantage are the only ways to connect with Logia so far.

All Haki in top tiers is basically passive, evidenced when Akainu used his own CoA to decrease the damage of attacks from Marco/Vista.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> What do they know about Haki capabilities? Do you expect fodders to factor that into their assessment?
> 
> Fodders are helpless individuals that have no idea of power, so they're going to piss themselves in those situations.
> 
> ...



Hmm fair enough abou Sugar and magma.Still even without Sugar who was just an option the DR defenders can take Akainu out.There's just too many people for him to handle.
Sabo and G4 Luffy and optionally Zoro are enough for Fuji.DD and the rest of DR gang Akainu.
Though Zoro isn't even needed for Fuji.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Hmm fair enough abou Sugar and magma.Still even without Sugar who was just an option the DR defenders can take Akainu out.There's just too many people for him to handle.


90% of these people are trash, and we've seen not only how massive the AoE and DC of the Admirals' attacks are, but how Akainu could fodderize fighters on Luffy's level even after getting hit by an Island Splitter.


Bernkastel said:


> Sabo and G4 Luffy and optionally Zoro are enough for Fuji.


You're assuming 2 things:

1.) Sabo (the runt who was struggling against a casual Fujitora) is strong enough to push Fujitora far enough to a state where Luffy would matter
and 2.) G4 Luffy (I must have missed these miraculous G4 feats, can you show me them?) is actually strong enough to help Sabo win.

Neither of which you can prove.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2015)

Issho said:


> 90% of these people are trash, and we've seen not only how massive the AoE and DC of the Admirals' attacks are, but how Akainu could fodderize fighters on Luffy's level even after getting hit by an Island Splitter.



Who are these fighters he fodderised that are on Luffy's level? Jinbei?or Iva? Cause right now they're not on his level.Luffy will be DD lvl with G4 propably.

You're assuming 2 things:



> 1.) Sabo (the runt who was struggling against a casual Fujitora) is strong enough to push Fujitora far enough to a state where Luffy would matter
> and 2.) G4 Luffy (I must have missed these miraculous G4 feats, can you show me them?) is actually strong enough to help Sabo win.
> 
> Neither of which you can prove.



1)Yeah cause Sabo went all out against this "casual" Fujitora.They were both holding back.Not saying that Sabo would win but he would certainly give him high diff.

2)G4 will beat DD.That's more than enough to tip the scales between Fuji and Sabo.


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 19, 2015)

even if sugar somehow turns Akainu into a toy he could  knock her out or kill her before she does the contract to him


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> I've asked this a thousand times but how the hell is she supposed to turn magma into a toy?
> 
> I see you guys throwing this shitty argument the whole time.


If she can't turn Sakazuki into one, she sure as hell could turn Fujitora into one.


----------



## barreltheif (Apr 19, 2015)

Issho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You literally just posted a page of Akainu relying on his intangibility, attempting to refute someone who said that Akainu relies on his intangibility.

I agree that Sugar can't touch Akainu, which is why she can go after Fujitora instead.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Assuming Sugar can turn Akainu into a toy:
>>>Sugar touches Akainu.
>>>Her hand melts and she turns him into a puppet
>>>She faints
>>>Akainu is Akainu again
GG .


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 19, 2015)

Law grabs Luffy and Robin and Shambles to the Sunny for immediate evacuation. 

Zoro grabs WSS plot armor.

Everyone else dies. 

Seriously though it's going to be raining Magma and Meteors. As Corus said Akainu can play in that shit and urprise magma fist bro's, while Fujitora plays Magneto and leviatates dropping meteors and swipes of gravity, just crushing fools. 

Although Dofla (w/ Pica for shield), Sabo, and M3 + Law can do shit to survive past the first rounds and possibly even put up a semblance of a good fight, I can't see them coordinating enough through the extreme onslaught enough to land the blows to put the admirals down.

Edit: Forgot about Sugar and Viola. 

Law + Parasite + Sugar/Jora + Viola = GG.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 19, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> If she can't turn Sakazuki into one, she sure as hell could turn Fujitora into one.



It will be a miracle to even get close to Fujitora.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> It will be a miracle to even get close to Fujitora.



Not really, a Shambles will suffice. Pica could likely get her in close, Doffy could try to Parasite Fujitora paralyzing him even for a second.




Doffy + Nico Robin could immobilize him loing enough for Sugar to use her hax.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 19, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Akainu and Fujitora could just slap anyone who is not Doffy,Sabo,Luffy,Law,Zoro,Burgess.



Define slap.  Also, even if they're significantly more powerful than those not on your list, that refers to their individual superiority over them.  In this case they're not fighting them one on one.  They could be fighting them all combined, and at the same time as those on your list.



Issho said:


> You're assuming 2 things:
> 
> 1.) Sabo (the runt who was struggling against a casual Fujitora) is strong enough to push Fujitora far enough to a state where Luffy would matter
> and 2.) G4 Luffy (I must have missed these miraculous G4 feats, can you show me them?) is actually strong enough to help Sabo win.
> ...



To be fair, you also can't prove:

-Sabo struggled against Fujitora notably more than Fujitora did against Sabo.

-Fujitora was being casual.

-Fujitora is powerful enough that he can defeat Sabo and Luffy individually, let alone combined.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 19, 2015)

It doesn't matter.A Simple Dai Funka from Akainu would destroy all of them at once and the guys I mentioned would have a really hard time dealing with it.Add in Fujitora's immense power and the job gets even harder.

Sabo did struggle.He was panting and he even commented that Fujitora wasn't serious at all.

Fujitora was freaking joking around with him.

Fujitora is by far the strongest guy in Dressrosa.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 19, 2015)

Do you have evidence that it would be as easy as just using that one technique?

Sabo was shown panting at one point, yes, but what I said is that he can't prove that Sabo struggles notably more against Fujitora than Fujitora does against Sabo.  Fujitora doesn't have to be panting for that to be the case, instead I would point to him groaning in pain and/or effort, and whether just panting qualifies as notable is a debatable point.  Sabo doesn't say that Fujitora isn't serious at all nor really anything like that.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 19, 2015)

Gohara said:


> Do you have evidence that it would be as measy as just using that one technique?
> 
> Sabo was shown panting at one point, yes, but what I said is that he can't prove that Sabo struggles notably more against Fujitora than Fujitora does against Sabo.  Fujitora doesn't have to be panting for that to be the case, instead I would point to him groaning in pain and/or effort, and whether just panting qualifies as notable is a debatable point.  Sabo doesn't say that Fujitora isn't serious at all nor really anything like that.



Ok let me tell you why Fujitora wasn't fighting seriously against Sabo.

Fujitora thinks it is not the marines' right to save Dressrosa because it was the WG that allowed it to become like that.He is pissed at them.He wants Luffy to stop Doflamingo because of that and because of his goal to destroy the Shichibukai system.Yet as a marine he still has numerous pirates that he should capture..Instead he lets Sabo stall him so that he won't go after Luffy.

Is it that hard to understand?

Regarding Akainu,if fucking Dellinger can beat most of them in one shot then you should tell by yourself what Akainu would do to them.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> You literally just posted a page of Akainu relying on his intangibility, attempting to refute someone who said that Akainu relies on his intangibility.


Lets take another look at the post I quoted:


Bernkastel said:


> Even at MF Akainu relied in his intang and *didn't have CoA on all the time.*


And what was the scene I posted again...? Oh that's right, an Akainu who supposedly didn't have Haki on all the time negating Marco and Vista's Haki imbued surprise attack with his Logia defense *and* Haki. So if Marco and Vista couldn't bypass Akainu's defense even with the benefit of surprise, Sugar is sure as hell not doing it either.


Bernkastel said:


> Yeah cause Sabo went all out against this "casual" Fujitora.They were both holding back.Not saying that Sabo would win but he would certainly give him high diff.


The whole city was on fire and you're telling me that Sabo was holding back against Issho?


Bernkastel said:


> Who are these fighters he fodderised that are on Luffy's level? Jinbei?or Iva? Cause right now they're not on his level.Luffy will be DD lvl with G4 propably.
> 
> G4 will beat DD.That's more than enough to tip the scales between Fuji and Sabo.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Apr 19, 2015)

This is going to be the reaction and expression of everyone on Dressrosa when Fujitora decides to start playing hardball and rain down multiple meteors in quick succession.

And Combined with Akainu's Great Eruption?




Birdcage, while able to stand up to meteorites, makes matter so much worse as the sliced pieces still fall to earth without too much hinderance.



Law is going to have to be able to spawn MASSIVE Rooms on the fly to prevent inhumane collateral damage and abundant casualties. If he doesn't, everyone who isn't Doflamingo, Sabo, Luffy, Pica, Bartolomeo, or a logia is going to be in for a HELL of a time.

If not Law, Bartolomeo is going to have to form barriers and maintain them for allies.

While Zoro probably COULD cut through a meteor with sheer physical force, it doesn't stop the momentum of the subsequent fragments. Again, the resulting collateral damage is crazy.

After seeing what Elizabello & Chinjao managed against the massive golem Pica, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt against one Meteor. The King Punch could probably destroy one, but with its charge time, I'm sure he'd be better off using that offensively against the Admirals.

Speaking of Chinjao, if this is before Luffy restored his head, then he's likely just as fucked as everyone else.


Anyone who has a means of survival of that bloodfest, now has the luxury of direct combat with these freaks of nature.

SO you'd have:

Sabo
Doflamingo
Pica
Zoro (maybe)
Luffy
Law
Bartolomeo


Vs.

Akainu
Fujitora


Nobody here has the force required to breach Akainu's Haki+Logia defenses. He alone is a massive problem. Fujitora is slightly less terrifying, but still a problem for everybody here.


Like *Canute*  stated earlier, Admirals need limitations for this to even be considered a legitimate fight.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2015)

Quikdraw7777 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 19, 2015)

meteors are non-factors here

Doflamingo's birdcage took care of them quite easily, it didn't even melt the strings or whatever.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2015)

Wave said:


> meteors are non-factors here
> 
> Doflamingo's birdcage took care of them quite easily, it didn't even melt the strings or whatever.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Bird Cage didn't completely destroy the meteors, so sorry, Issho's meteors are most certainly *NOT* non factors.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2015)

No one taking prep time into account here...


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 19, 2015)

It was render useless as it couldn't even hit it's intended target properly.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 20, 2015)

Issho said:


> And what was the scene I posted again...? Oh that's right, an Akainu who supposedly didn't have Haki on all the time negating Marco and Vista's Haki imbued surprise attack with his Logia defense *and* Haki. So if Marco and Vista couldn't bypass Akainu's defense even with the benefit of surprise, Sugar is sure as hell not doing it either.



If you're refering to me i already agreed that she can't.I had completely ignored the fact she can't connect his real body and assumed that if she touches the magma he would turn. 



> The whole city was on fire and you're telling me that Sabo was holding back against Issho?



Cause Sabo can't even control the fruit properly.Fuji's casual meteor destroyed huge parts of the city..does that mean he was serious?


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> No one taking prep time into account here...




What's the 3 hours going to do for 'em?

If anything, everyone better use it to get their asses in gear and beeline it to the next island.

And preperations they make will be rendered moot by monstrous area of effect attacks alone.

Two Admirals clashing changed the climate of an island...
Can you imagine two of them side-by-side using DF attacks in collusion???

Anything they target is going to be fucked.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 20, 2015)

Issho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They may not be non factors, but their speed, power and accuracy certainly fall, removing a level of reliability.  Aside from there being limited meteors in the One Piece verse atmosphere, Fuji can only summon so much without risking harm to himself whilst fighting off an onslaught of enemies.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 20, 2015)

So in the other thread everyone agrees 3 M3 fighters can beat Sabo high diff.

But here with those same fighters + Sabo + Doflamingo + Sanji + Burgess _ lot's of other relatively strong fighters and people think they get raped by the admirals. 

The _AOE_ of the admirals attacks aren't going to take down strong fighters. When Akainu fought Jinbe he didn't just drop a random city-block sized plume of magma from the sky and finish him off with dat AOE. No, he saw fit to nail him with 2 precise magmafists. All of the above (named) fighters should be stronger than Jinbe. The Admirals can't just AOE their asses out of this, at least for any fighter stronger than Chinjao.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 20, 2015)

That's because:

2 Admirals, both of which are significantly stronger than Sabo, and have significant combat synergy between their powers

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Sabo.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 20, 2015)

Akainu takes out Sabo and DD.

Fuji takes out the rest.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, the admirals don't know about Sugar, right? So she could just turn all of her Dressrosa buddies into toys to make the admirals forget about them and forget about destroying Dressrosa. Then she could take the stronger ones with her and pretend to be in some kind of trouble and get "rescued" by the marine ships when they dock at Dressrosa, bringing her toys with her. When she gets a chance, she touches Fujitora and turns him into a toy and then drops him into the ocean. When Akainu is asleep, she knocks herself out and the Dressrosa team gang up on a sleeping Akainu. She would of course have to write down her whole plan and all the details beforehand so that she doesn't forget about it when people start turning into toys. Could actually work.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 20, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> That's because:
> 
> 2 Admirals, both of which are significantly stronger than Sabo, and have significant combat synergy between their powers
> 
> ...



No shit.

The force here is also grossly stronger than Sabo alone and has several fighters stronger than the Supernovas including Sabo.

Even if you think the Admirals win saying they are going to have it easy because of dat AOE is fucking stupid. Every M3 level fighter here is stronger than Jinbe and Akainu couldn't win by splashing some magma- hell Jinbe didn't know Hardening and he blocked a magmafist, a fat lot some AOE would do.

Hell Fujis basic attacks have been countered by M3 level opponents time and again.  He obviously needed to put in effort to defeat Zoro alone.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 20, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Regarding Akainu,if fucking Dellinger can beat most of them in one shot then you should tell by yourself what Akainu would do to them.



Except there are a lot of characters included significantly more powerful than Dellinger.  Also, Dellinger does that fighting them one at a time.  Not all at the same time.  Still, I agree that Akainu can defeat most characters in this match in one blow, but the issue is that he's fighting them all at the same time and doesn't have the opportunity to simply one shot them while the other characters just sit there and let him do that.  They can fight him at the same time and strategize so the characters he can defeat in one blow are serving as distractions allowing the more powerful characters to land blows on Akainu and/or so that they aren't having blows landed on them by Akainu.  There are also likely multiple characters in this match Akainu isn't going to one shot, and they will be the main ones fighting him.  He will have to overwhelm them at the same time, and that's unlikely.  To be fair, very few combinations of two characters could defeat all the characters on Dressrosa IMO, if any at all.  So it's not a knock on Akainu and Fujitora.

The other points I respond to on the other thread.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 21, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> That's because:
> 
> 2 Admirals, both of which are *significantly stronger* than Sabo, and have significant combat synergy between their powers
> 
> ...



Please show proof of this significant difference. If you want to use panting then I can use the fact that Fuji was using named attacks while Sabo wasn't.

This whole battle is akin to two fully grown male lions against like 6 adolescent male lions with some hax sprinkled in. The numbers just don't add up for the admirals.


----------



## Akiji (Apr 21, 2015)

Akainu and Fujitora high diff.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Honestly I don't see how this is any different than Luffy taking on a 100,000 fishmen sure it will be alot harder but the Admirals should already have a rough Idea of who they would  be fighting and would have to remain sharp apart from the M3 law sabo burgess and DD the rest are extremely weaker than the admirals by a HUGE margin


----------



## Orca (Apr 21, 2015)

Akainu should be able to solo dressrossa. 



Seraphoenix said:


> Please show proof of this significant difference.* If you want to use panting then I can use the fact that Fuji was using named attacks while Sabo wasn't.*
> 
> This whole battle is akin to two fully grown male lions against like 6 adolescent male lions with some hax sprinkled in. The numbers just don't add up for the admirals.



No you can't use that argument because that argument doesn't make any sense. Because what you would basically be saying is that Sabo was intentionally trying to get his ass kicked by holding back his power against a stronger opponent. Which makes no sense. Sabo was bruised and wasn't even able to get fuji serious. It's obvious there was a notable gap between the two.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 21, 2015)

Luffee said:


> Akainu should be able to solo dressrossa.
> 
> 
> 
> No you can't use that argument because that argument doesn't make any sense. Because what you would basically be saying is that Sabo was intentionally trying to get his ass kicked by holding back his power against a stronger opponent. Which makes no sense. Sabo was bruised and wasn't even able to get fuji serious. It's obvious there was a notable gap between the two.



Pretty sure a named attack means he was serious. A bruise? a scuff mark is not a bruise rofl, hell he wasn't even bleeding. Any gap you are talking about is small and not significant by any means.


----------



## Orca (Apr 21, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> Pretty sure a named attack means he was serious. A bruise? a scuff mark is not a bruise rofl, hell he wasn't even bleeding. Any gap you are talking about is small and not significant by any means.



Dude, stop spinning your own crappy logic over what the manga presented. What you think it means or doesn't mean is completely irrelevant when Sabo himself admitted fuji wasn't serious. Get it? Sabo the guy you're arguing for *HIMSELF* admitted that he wasn't serious. And Sabo made the comment when fuji used ferocious tiger. Meaning that before that move he wasn't as serious. 

And scruff Mark, bruise it's all semantics. The point was that Oda was trying to show Fuji had the upper hand. And significant gap or small gap is vague talk. Let's put it simply this way, Fuji can have the upper hand on Sabo while not being serious.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 21, 2015)

Fujitora: Very good!! // I?d be disappointed if you didn?t do this much!!
Sabo: !! // (What is this man plotting?!!!)
Fujitora: Hnghhh!!!
Sabo: !
Fujitora: For good or for ill... / I?m prepared to put my own head on the line. // ...If I lose my dice before I roll ?em... / ...it?ll all be over before the game?s begun.
Sabo: ?!

Sabo doesn't say that Fujitora isn't fighting seriously.  Even in the mistranslation of "I must get you to be this serious", that isn't the same thing as saying "You aren't fighting seriously".  What does Sabo mean by "this serious"?  If, say, he means he needs to get Fujitora to use 90% of his power- then Fujitora could have been using 80% of his power prior to that.


----------



## Orca (Apr 21, 2015)

You're right about the translation. Just rechecked.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 22, 2015)

Luffee said:


> Dude, stop spinning your own crappy logic over what the manga presented. What you think it means or doesn't mean is completely irrelevant when Sabo himself admitted fuji wasn't serious. Get it? Sabo the guy you're arguing for *HIMSELF* admitted that he wasn't serious. And Sabo made the comment when fuji used ferocious tiger. Meaning that before that move he wasn't as serious.
> 
> And scruff Mark, bruise it's all semantics. The point was that Oda was trying to show Fuji had the upper hand. And significant gap or small gap is vague talk. Let's put it simply this way, Fuji can have the upper hand on Sabo while not being serious.





Luffee said:


> You're right about the translation. Just rechecked.



Yeah maybe make sure the next time you go ranting and raving.

Also a scuff mark is superficial damage, sorta like dirt on your face, while a bruise indicates real damage. I think you and the other Admiral fans are just mad that Sabo held his own with an admiral using named attacks and didn't sustain any injuries. It goes against the ''omg admiral so stronk'' narrative that is losing it's steam now that the protagonists are catching up.


----------

